# Do you ever wonder?



## love=pain (Nov 26, 2012)

What you life and marriage would be like if you SO hadn't betrayed you?
This may hit those who divorced, more than those that have stayed, your life took a drastic turn after all.
Would your relationship be better, worse or the same?


----------



## MovingAhead (Dec 27, 2012)

Wondering and what if's keep you relegated in the past. I choose not to do that. I choose to live my life in the present. I try to take every day as it comes and enjoy it.

I am going to go whoop this beautiful girl's but in some bowling today as she was trash talking. It might not be the most awesome of dates to most people, but I'm with a beautiful girl and I am just relaxing and enjoying her presence.

Don't waste your time in the past. Don't dream about the future. Take today. Carpe Diem/Carpe Noctem.


----------



## paul72 (Jan 22, 2013)

Its in the past..... but keep in mind infidelity inst usually the cause of a broken marriage... its just a symptom


----------



## brokeneric (Jan 27, 2014)

All the time.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*My dreams were literally turned into dust. But I really feel that my XW was nothing more than a self-serving, uncaring socialite serial cheater. In retrospect, nothing would have changed as it would have only just been a matter of time!*


----------



## Hurtin_Still (Oct 3, 2011)

.....I've wondered ....several times a day ....every day ....for the past 18+ years.

.....I also wonder ...how much 'more' I could have been ....had these thoughts not consumed me to the point of continuous distraction.

.....and, I also lament that I could have been a better father ....had I not always had an underlying current of anger, depression & sorrow.


----------



## Fenix (Jul 2, 2013)

Of course. We had it all and the future was looking bright. The problem was he wanted me, his family and his cakes on the side. Uh...no.


----------



## step_raising (Feb 14, 2012)

Well, I'm really happy that my first marriage ended like it did and I've been able to find a woman that loves me. It's been challenging and we've both grown and are learning but I'm way happier and I think that the ex is happier too.


----------



## rustytheboyrobot (Nov 20, 2013)

Well you mean all of her affairs? If they didn't happen that would have meant I was smart enough to marry someone else.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

paul72 said:


> Its in the past..... but keep in mind infidelity inst usually the cause of a broken marriage... its just a symptom


That was the case in my marriage! It was a smack in the head wake up call and my head and sense of balance lost.

It was a wake up call that we had both been in a pattern of hitting the snooze button. Now I'm wide awake! So is he. We will see what happens. But I'm more hopeful than before. If it doesn't work I won't ever have to wonder what if I didn't try heart and soul. So I'm ok with that.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

There was more to life then the crap we we're do to each other. It was time for a change and it was for the better.

No more ignoring the problematic marriage... It was time to face it for me and it was time to stop all the bull crap Mrs. The guy was doing.

So once we faced the fact that the bandaids were not working we got down to getting our sh!t together!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rugs (Apr 12, 2013)

I don't think of what MY life would have been like but I do think about my children's lives ALL the time.

When my own parents divorced, I was 9 years old and we had to love across the country. Obviously the course of my life changed drastically.

As much as I don't like change, I do like life and it's interesting to see where life takes us. I can't think of one person I know who had their life turn out as they planned. 

THAT'S LIFE!


----------



## jupiter13 (Jun 8, 2012)

If my SO had not cheated and broken the marriage vows? I would know what it was to be happy. I get to a physically healthy place that was lacking and there was the door right in front of me as I walked in he walked out for purely selfish reasons. No my dreams will never be I have only one goal in my mind and that is to ride again. To once again feel the wind on my face and the freedom of the road. With or without him this is all I want now.


----------

